# A show line, a working line and a Mal



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

My trifecta 



My Aiden, my boy, my love. He'll be 5 this July.


Just my girls  


Playing chase


Carm loves her stick...A lot.


She's also very classy


And Tulah is 18 weeks old already!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

:wub:
:wub:
:wub:


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

They're beautiful! I am.... impressed with that first picture! I can hardly get a pic of one pup. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

OMG! *falls over*

Beautiful c:

That 'classy' picture; if that isn't the biggest smile I've ever seen on a pup!!! Lol...


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

ZoeD1217 said:


> They're beautiful! I am.... impressed with that first picture! I can hardly get a pic of one pup.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks! I think they're just getting used to holding positions when the camera is out now 



Zeeva said:


> OMG! *falls over*
> 
> Beautiful c:
> 
> That 'classy' picture; if that isn't the biggest smile I've ever seen on a pup!!! Lol...


LOL She is a bit crazy  Thanks!


----------



## Lark (Jan 27, 2014)

Beautiful! Those are amazing pictures. My dog is handsome, but for some reason when I take a picture he ends up looking like a big weasel.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Great pictures, I think you have all your "lines" just about covered?


----------



## Mala (Feb 12, 2014)

What a beautiful pack! I wouldn't dare come close ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Wow. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Wonderful photos :wub:


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

oh wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KirstenS (Sep 2, 2013)

GatorDog said:


> My trifecta
> 
> She's also very classy


My favorite :laugh: Your dogs are gorgeous!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Alexis, all you need now is a Belgian Shepherd


----------



## Scout's Mama (Oct 30, 2013)

I agree that the dogs are gorgeous.

Can I also mention that your subject line sounds like the beginning of a bad joke?
"A WL-GSD, a SL-GSD and a Mal walk into a pet store..."


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Love the pictures. Like to pick a favorite but i love them all! As always gorgeous pups! Tulah's serious pose should be titled the Thinker.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you everyone!



Scout's Mama said:


> I agree that the dogs are gorgeous.
> 
> Can I also mention that your subject line sounds like the beginning of a bad joke?
> "A WL-GSD, a SL-GSD and a Mal walk into a pet store..."


LOL I was originally going to go with "A stock coat, a long coat and a brown dog"


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful pack! Amazing picture...my favorite is the first one, but they are all really good! They all have such intense expressions in each! Great photos!!!!


----------



## Redrider469 (Jul 19, 2013)

Wow, what beautiful dogs. Lucky you!!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Put me in the 'wow' what a beautiful pack, group of folks!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

Love them!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Okie2 (Aug 23, 2010)

All the pictures are great....but that first picture is FANTISITC!!!!!!


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Wonderful photos!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Scout's Mama said:


> Can I also mention that your subject line sounds like the beginning of a bad joke?
> "A WL-GSD, a SL-GSD and a Mal walk into a pet store..."


hahaha I had the same thought. Fantastic pics. Miss Tulah is growing like a weed!


----------

